# The Final Week Begins!



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Tonight, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and I'm outta here!

No more puking passengers, no more college kids trying to cram "just one more" in the backseat, no more climbing over the leather seats in the middle row because they're too lazy and stupid to fold them down, no more cleaning up trash left in the car, no more late-night Taco Bell runs, no more "Would you mind stopping here while I run in?"

No more cheapskates that don't tip, no more "Do you have an Aux cord?", no more returning lost phones, no more listening to insipid and boring conversations, no more "Do you like driving for Uber?", no more "I have a friend who drives for Uber and he makes $800 per week!"

No more worrying about being deactivated or suspended because a passenger wants a free ride, and making a false allegation against me is a guaranteed way to get free ride credits. No more working for a company that treats me like I'm a disposable commodity. No more long hours and low pay.

_You better not try to stand in my way
'Cause I'm walkin' out the door
Take this job and shove it
I ain't workin' here no more! _

Medical leave is over and I'm healthy enough to pass a DOT physical, so it's back to the highways I go!

_Climb back in the cab
Cross our fingers for luck
We gotta keep movin'
If we're gonna make a buck
Let it roll! _


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Tonight, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and I'm outta here!
> 
> No more puking passengers, no more college kids trying to cram "just one more" in the backseat, no more climbing over the leather seats in the middle row because they're too lazy and stupid to fold them down, no more cleaning up trash left in the car, no more late-night Taco Bell runs, no more "Would you mind stopping here while I run in?"
> 
> ...


Driving around is the eziest job lol

U ok ny brother??


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Lolinator said:


> Driving around is the eziest job lol
> 
> U ok ny brother??


Finest kind, couldn't be better!

Happier than a clam at high tide!


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Finest kind, couldn't be better!
> 
> Happier than a clam at high tide!


Good myt brother


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Good luck, keep in touch. We need people to keep laughing at us, helps us keep our sanity.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SpotsCat...your educational posts...

Were darn good reading...

Your wit...darn good and witty...

Your one helluva smart kitty...

What will we do...

When times get blue...

Without our little kitty...8>)

Please don't stray to far...

And when you belly to the bar...

And the night is cold and dreary..

Just have one for us and remember...

Why the hell you took this job in December...

Cause hauling these darned old hogs...

Beats haulin priveledged pax...

Any old day of the year...8>)

Rakos








PS. Please note the pig in a poke...8>)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Enjoyed having you around!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Good for you. 

Please stay in touch, your grammar lessons are invaluable!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So long spots.
We never tangled, but I've enjoyed your input.

Keep the dirty side down brother.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Spotscat you're one of my favorite people on here. I think we have a lot of similarities beyond just driving. I'll miss you if you leave the forums...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber has let slip through its grasp more talent than it ever deserved to touch.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber has let slip through its grasp more talent than it ever deserved to touch.


Talent is leaving. Pretty soon they'll be left with only us knuckleheads.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If Cableguynoe quits I think I'm going to jump off a bridge because it just won't be fun anymore.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If Cableguynoe quits I think I'm going to jump off a bridge because it just won't be fun anymore.


Careful what you wish for.

I'm here for life!!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> If Cableguynoe quits I think I'm going to jump off a bridge because it just won't be fun anymore.


Yeah...my thinking is...

He has no idea...

What he is wishing for....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> SpotsCat...your educational posts...
> 
> Were darn good reading...
> 
> ...


Poetic. It was beautiful



Spotscat said:


> Tonight, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and I'm outta here!
> 
> No more puking passengers, no more college kids trying to cram "just one more" in the backseat, no more climbing over the leather seats in the middle row because they're too lazy and stupid to fold them down, no more cleaning up trash left in the car, no more late-night Taco Bell runs, no more "Would you mind stopping here while I run in?"
> 
> ...


Seriously though, just because you quit Uber, doesn't mean you have to quit UP.net. You still have valuable information to share and your well liked around here.

This doesn't have to be goodbye


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This thread is starting to remind me of the Lost series in an abstract, F'd up way. Dunno that's just what popped into my head (reference Therapy comment in Passive Aggressive thread).


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm the new character that was added to the island for Season 3. Don't worry, I'll be killed off in some freakish way by the end of the season.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Medical leave is over and I'm healthy enough to pass a DOT physical, so it's back to the highways I go.


You'll be back here whining about your pissy dispatchers, azzhole shippers/receivers, getting loaded/unloaded late, weigh station inspections, chaining up truck tires, ragged driving schedules, and so on. You'll probably miss your Uber life.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be back here whining about your pissy dispatchers, azzhole shippers/receivers, getting loaded/unloaded late, weigh station inspections, chaining up truck tires, ragged driving schedules, and so on. You'll probably miss your Uber life.


Nah. Boxes don't puke in the trailer.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Tonight, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and I'm outta here!
> 
> No more puking passengers, no more college kids trying to cram "just one more" in the backseat, no more climbing over the leather seats in the middle row because they're too lazy and stupid to fold them down, no more cleaning up trash left in the car, no more late-night Taco Bell runs, no more "Would you mind stopping here while I run in?"
> 
> ...


"Insipid and boring conversations" yup, if I never get dragged into another, it'll be too soon!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Nah. Boxes don't puke in the trailer.


Yah, but every time you step out of your truck at a truck stop, you're stepping in puddles of piss the last trucker left for you, and those crap bags are your bonuses. Enjoy!!


----------

